# Egg share info needed - i'm confused!!



## sarah86 (Nov 23, 2010)

hey all  

I am hoping to go through egg share at bourne hall, cambridge. but after having read their info, and reaserching online i am still a little confused on the whole proccess, from the minute we walk in the the clinic to finding out if it's worked. can anyone help 

thanks

sarah


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi sarah, if you are the donor then you will have to have alot of blood tests done and also a scan, depending if bloods come back ok you should be accepted to share and then you will be found a recipient for your eggs who usually pays for the ivf cycle and drugs needed,
from start to finish it can take upto 6 months, hope this helps and i'm sure someone else will give you any extra info you want.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Ok so I have never had IVF at Bourne Hall before but egg share is about the same everywhere. So I will try my best to explain to you the whole process from start to finish. 

You will have a consultantion with a consultant to have a chat about IVF with egg share, they will go through the whole process with you. You will then see a nurse (either straight after your consultantion or you will make another appointment) she will take blood from you. These test for,
Cystic fibrosis, 
HIV, 
AIDS, 
CMV, 
Chromosomes check,  
Blood goup, 
VDLR (sypillis), 
Full blodd count, 
Chlamydia (more then likely be a swab, can be done as a blood test)

Then on day 2-4 of your next AF you will have another blood test
FSH, LH

Which will give you your levels, most clinics generally like it to be under 10 but a few want it under 8. 
As long as these come back all clear, and your under the age of 35 with a BMI of 30 or less. Then your all set to egg share. Please know hun that the bloods can take up to 6 weeks to come back, if you lucky it will take 4 weeks. While your waiting for the results then you and your hubby will have a counselling session, which is just to see how you will cope with egg sharing. 

Normally you are matched with a recipient quickly, you will then be put on the pill to get you in line with her. You can be on the pill from anything like 2 weeks to 8 weeks. Once everything is ok and your both on relative the same cycle day, your ready to start down regulation. 

Down regulation is done by either a daily injection or a nasel spray. After about 14 (ish, it can be shorter of longer) days you wil have a baseline scan and a blood test. If your lining of your uterus is thin enough and you recipient is the same then you will start stimulation. Normal on your first cycle you will be on a low dose, around 150iu of a drug like menopur. Which you will mix yourself and inject daily. After you have been injecting for 5/6 days you will have another scan to check you ovaries, some clinic also have blood tests to check E2 levels. Futher more you will have a couple more scans, normally around 3/4 in a week. Then you will be ready for egg collection. It will either be done under GA or sedation, it takes around 20 minutes maximum. 

Your hubby will do his bit (or donor). You will then be told how many eggs you had collected, half will be donated to the recipient, if a odd number is collected then you will get the extra one. 

Depending on the sperm sample, you will have ICSI or straight forward IVF. With ICSI you need mature eggs so they can be injected with the sperm. Over night they are left, and you will get a call the following morning to tell you how many of fertilised. Once you know that you will be told when embryo transfer is. Which can be done on days 2,3 or 5. Normally somewhere like Bourne Hall will push for the 5 day blastocyst transfer to give you a better sucess rate. If you have enough good embryos on days 2 and 3 (normal 5 or more embryos) then transfer will be on day 5. 

At embryo transfer you will be there about 10 mintues. You will see you embryo's and if you lucky get a picture. The embrologist will then explain the quaility of the embryo's and then will advise on how many to put back. Clinics now like to do single embryo transfer so dont be to disappointed. They will also let you know if you have any to freeze for later use. The consultant will transfer the embryo with a long catherta (sp?) that goes high in the uterus. At the point you will be bursting for a wee, because you must have a full bladder!!! 

In the 2 week wait you will be taking progestron support in the form of cyclogest, crinone gel or geston. 14 days after transfer you will do a home pregnancy test. By that time you will get either a positive or nigative. If it postive you will get more progestrom support and then told to retest in a week. If its still positive you will then get a scan at around 7 weeks to check the baby is in the right place and all is well, then you will be discharge by then clinic and looked after but the good old NHS! 
However if the result is nigative then you will book a follow up to discuss the cycle and to move forward to another cycle or what ever you dicide.

So thats the long process that is egg share, it does take a while but worth it in the end!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## sarah86 (Nov 23, 2010)

6months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow thats a long time  

thank you both so much 

xx


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

I was in a similar situation. I have kept a diary on here since starting on the road to egg share, it might help you. There is a link in my signature if you want to have a look  

Hope x


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

wow there is no better way to explain it that was a perfect picture of how things are done. ive egg shared twice now at the hull ivf unit the first time did take about 6 months just because of the test and the lenght of time it takes to get the ball rolling unfortunately for me  that cycle didnt work but it only took about 3 months to start the next cycle and that one did work im currently 27 weeks pregnant with my second ivf miracle. if you ever want to chat about things just inbox me


----------



## dawntodd (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi could you tell me how much you had to pay to do egg share at the hull ivf unit as I'm hopingto do eggshare after Christmas


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

Just a quickie to that whilst Skybreeze's explanation of the process is amazing... Every clinic does thins differently and likes their own way of doing things!

I.e I didn't get put on the pill and I used different drugs to the ones stated.... So don't worry if your protocol seems different.

Dawn... Most clinics  have costs on their websites... So best place to start is there. Good luck

Xx


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

hi dawn my egg share with hull was one thousand and 4 pounds


----------

